# Collection in SC.  Actually good stuff!  11K



## bikewhorder (Jun 15, 2022)

Sorry, too lazy to paste photos.  




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 15, 2022)

I fart in your general direction.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> ...to paste photos.

















Hi Very large lot of vintage bicycles and parts. Most are prewar. Includes several Iver Johnson, Mead, Elgin and Schwinn. Also Pierce, Western Flyer, Colson, Hawthorne, Roadmaster, Roadmaster Cycle truck and more. Oldest is a 1909 wonder frame with fork, crankset, seat post. Newest is a 1974 Schwinn Typhoon nice original. Lots of parts and accessories…racks, tanks, chainguards, springer and strut forks, seats, skip tooth chains, wheels and tires, etc. Price is for entire lot, but will consider splitting into smaller groups or individual pieces. Local pickup only. Can send more pictures.

Tag my pal @DonChristie Loves bikes.🥰


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 16, 2022)

A buddy of mine went to see this guy. He does have alot of good stuff! All kinds of parts and pieces. I asked about selling me all his Iver stuff. He said $3k and I said thanks! Appreciate the heads up, @tripple3 !


----------



## Monarkman (Jun 21, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1647153View attachment 1647154View attachment 1647155View attachment 1647156View attachment 1647157View attachment 1647158
> Hi Very large lot of vintage bicycles and parts. Most are prewar. Includes several Iver Johnson, Mead, Elgin and Schwinn. Also Pierce, Western Flyer, Colson, Hawthorne, Roadmaster, Roadmaster Cycle truck and more. Oldest is a 1909 wonder frame with fork, crankset, seat post. Newest is a 1974 Schwinn Typhoon nice original. Lots of parts and accessories…racks, tanks, chainguards, springer and strut forks, seats, skip tooth chains, wheels and tires, etc. Price is for entire lot, but will consider splitting into smaller groups or individual pieces. Local pickup only. Can send more pictures.
> 
> Tag my pal @DonChristie Loves bikes.🥰





tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1647153View attachment 1647154View attachment 1647155View attachment 1647156View attachment 1647157View attachment 1647158
> Hi Very large lot of vintage bicycles and parts. Most are prewar. Includes several Iver Johnson, Mead, Elgin and Schwinn. Also Pierce, Western Flyer, Colson, Hawthorne, Roadmaster, Roadmaster Cycle truck and more. Oldest is a 1909 wonder frame with fork, crankset, seat post. Newest is a 1974 Schwinn Typhoon nice original. Lots of parts and accessories…racks, tanks, chainguards, springer and strut forks, seats, skip tooth chains, wheels and tires, etc. Price is for entire lot, but will consider splitting into smaller groups or individual pieces. Local pickup only. Can send more pictures.
> 
> Tag my pal @DonChristie Loves bikes.🥰



Where are you located? I’m interested in any Monark boys bikes and parts, as well any prewar Columbia boys bikes .
Thanks


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 21, 2022)

Monarkman said:


> Where are you located? I’m interested in any Monark boys bikes and parts, as well any prewar Columbia boys bikes .
> Thanks



You are not communicating with the owner; you need to follow the Facebook link in the first post to get to the owner.  @tripple3 is the CABE archivist and posted the images from the seller's Facebook sales post for our viewing pleasure.  He does not own those bikes.

The owner is in Taylors, South Carolina and goes by the name: Ron Huston.  Good luck.


----------



## Monarkman (Jun 21, 2022)

Thanks


New Mexico Brant said:


> You are not communicating with the owner; you need to follow the Facebook link in the first post to get to the owner.  @tripple3 is the CABE archivist and posted the images from the seller's Facebook sales post for our viewing pleasure.  He does not own those bikes.
> 
> The owner is in Taylors, South Carolina and goes by the name: Ron Huston.  Good luck.



.


----------



## Monarkman (Jun 21, 2022)

Monarkman said:


> Thank you! 👍👍🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸
> 
> .


----------

